# Problèmes WiFi sur OS X Lion



## toto160 (5 Août 2011)

Hello,

Depuis que j'ai installé Lion sur mon iMac 27' i5 2009 j'ai des pertes de connexions de façon aléatoire qui se manifestent de la façon suivante: mon iMac reste connecté à la box avec un très bon signal, mais environ toutes les 2 minutes il m'est impossible de charger une page, et ce pendant 30s. J'ai tout essayé afin d'y remédier (reset PRAM, SMC, passé de Snow à Lion, clean instal, restauration Time Machine....) rien n'y fait. Là pour l'instant je suis obliger de repasser sur Snow.
Apparemment c'est un problème rencontré par pas mal de monde:

http://www.mac4ever.com/actuReactions.php?ref=64248&page=5
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3190651?start=0&tstart=0

D'autres témoignages ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2011)

Pour un problème de wifi, il faut poster dans la bonne section du forum...
"internet et réseau"...
On y va...


----------



## LittleBigFrancois (8 Août 2011)

même problème avec un iMac 21,5" fin 2009, problème qui ne s'est manifesté que maintenant (j'ai Lion depuis sa sortie)


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

Salut à tous

quelques éléments de réponses dans le fil ci-dessous

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/perte-de-wifi-sur-lion-770952.html


----------



## sagayaradjoud (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac 21" qui tourne sur OS Lion 10.7

J'ai rencontré des problèmes d'instabilité de connexion wifi.

La solution qui m'a été proposé:

1°)

Aller Préférence Système/Réseaux/

Se positionner sur wifi, puis aller sur "Avancé", sélectionner votre réseau wifi utilisé et cliquer sur "-". 

Cliquer sur "+" ajouter le nom de votre réseaux et saisir le mot de passe de votre wifi.

Et éteignez votre Imac.

2°)

Quand vous allumez votre Imac retenez le pendant 10 secondes puis éteindre encore une fois

3°)

Appuyer sur alt+cmt+p+r tout de suite après avoir allumer votre Imac jusqu'à que vous entendez deux fois le bruit (boing de votre Imac)

Normalement après tous ces manipulations tout devrait recommencer a fonctionner comme il faut.


----------

